# What's the most you've spent on a rep etc?



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Whats the most money you've spent on a rep???


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Lots :lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

For the reptile itself, or for the reptile AND the gear to keep it?

In our case, reptile alone, £180 for our tegu.


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

£800 in total for my 2 tortoises + setup and outdoor enclosure costs


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

on a single reptile without anything else £2000


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

£1200 on my new purple-phase albino retic!

until that about £325ea for monkeytailed skinks.

My retic is worth more than my car!:lol2: I'm a true herper now!:razz:


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

reptile alone


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

i think alot of people seem to get deals on the rep+everything else thrown in so its sometimes hard to price the rep properly


----------



## Ste (Apr 16, 2007)

most of my animals have been bought as babies and so havent been very expenisve, the most ive paid was prob bout £55 for my male leo. Spent £60 on a t tho


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

£375 for a Bangka Island Blood Python


----------



## Scoffa (Nov 23, 2006)

Would you include time and mileage for collection?


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

erm 160 pounds on my brb thats quite alot for me (14yrs)
dan


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

currently its my suriname cost me £130, reduced from £195, but have just put a deposit on a 100% het albino boa, costing me £300.


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

950 for a pair of hets
700 for another pair of hets
1000 for a spider royal (hopefully in a week)


----------



## monkeygirl (Mar 4, 2007)

i just spent
£200 each on 3 geckos (so £600) (which is alot for me as im just a student)
and £150 on 1 gecko and £250 on two gecko (for both of them)
and £220 on a bearded dragon (and 120 for a baby one)
all in the last month lol!


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

£75 on a baby royal =O


----------



## Nienna (Jan 17, 2007)

200 (not inc delivery) for my axanthic kenyan sand boa. Damn you Darren at CRP lmao!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

£55 on a 6 week old beardie.
£30 on a leopard gecko
£40 on a baby royal last Sunday


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

HI all,

I spent £160 on a male Tri Colour Hognose, and £500 on our two hermans tortoises + 4x3.5ft tortoise table and fixtures.


slither61 :snake::snake::snake:


----------



## Gia (Mar 25, 2007)

Most I've spent so far is £375 on my Panther Cham but I'm saving for an albino spider that will cost me more than £5000!!!


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

£8000 pinstripe sunglow boa
gaz


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

gaz said:


> £8000 pinstripe sunglow boa
> gaz


yes!! i was worried i was a fool for a while there! :lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

£145 for my BRB so not alot but soon it will go up a bit for the GTP


----------



## DASSIE (Jul 8, 2006)

my angolans were 2000 euro each and you just gotta have a pair . then there was the pair of chondros at the same show so it wasnt a good day for the savings !


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

The most i have spent on reps is £1000 for a pair of adult greenphase burmese about 5 years ago


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

£55 for my milksnake, big spender that I am :lol:


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

so far...

£275 on the suriname red tailed boa. 

planning on some royal morphs at some point soon though. 

sami


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

not paid for her yet but my albino royal python (Custard) is gonna cost me £1000 .


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

$ 350 i think for my first emerald years ago.


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

£175 each on pair of grown on CB06 Opal corns. £395 total quite expensive for corns...


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

£200 for a lav male adlult
but if marriage was a price i would also say i chosed my reps over my marriage lmao


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

:lol2::lol2:

Not the only one!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

for one snake about 500, for one buy about 6500 i think


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

£1500


----------



## gargoyle1980 (Dec 4, 2006)

£120 for my pair of Standing's day gex 2 years ago


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

My most expensive was my male spider royal that cost me £1250, and second most expensive was my pastel royal at 650.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

70 for one of my corns :s


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

voodoo dave said:


> not paid for her yet but my albino royal python (Custard) is gonna cost me £1000 .


ooohh ... can i have one!
Mine is only £100 for a female snow.
my cats cost me £250 each though.


----------

